# a



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.wikihow.com/Apply-Termidor


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if its too late, but you can also use imidocloprid. Good product. Dont get stuck on brand names. Learn the actual chemical compound inside.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------

